# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Редактирование файла образа Windows 7

## TitanTitanTitan

Народ, помогите, пожалуйста!
Не получается внести (скопировать) папку $OEM$ в папку sources образа 
программой UltraISO. Как это выполняется? Образ открою, а как дальше 
действовать?

_Добавлено через 25 часов 1 минуту 45 секунд_
Неужели никто не может помочь?
При сохранении редактированного образа программа пишет: не могу записать файл "бла-бла-бла" возможно он используется другой программой. Образ просто лежит на жёстком диске, ясно, что никакой программой он использоваться не может. При закрытии UltraISO программа спрашивает: сохранить изменения? -Да-Ошибка сохранения

_Добавлено через 34 минуты 5 секунд_
Всё, разобрался сам. При сохранении файла образа нужно было выставить расширение файла img, в котором у меня был записан образ, а я вначале всё время пытался сохранять в iso, отсюда и вылетала каждый раз ошибка сохранения.
Всем спасибо.

----------


## reterer

обалденный сайт,сам спросил,сам возмутился,сам ответил))) стопицот)) примерно такой же гемор: надо сделать загрузочную хрюшу,скачал файл .ISO пишу на диск,диск не читается,скинул на жестяк установочный диск(взял на час) пишу на двд,не работает файл автозагрузки, может подскажешь,в чем ошибка,друзья сидят без компа,обидно..

----------

